# Best Shampoo?



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

I was just wondering if anyone was using a shampoo (or anything to clean hedgie with) for baths that they really like.

Im currently using Aveeno baby oatmeal shampoo and wash. I think it might be drying out his skin a little though, because the day after washing he seems itchy (but never itches otherwise really). Is it the shampoo? Maybe i'm not rinsing enough? Or is that normal?

Any other shampoos that work well?


----------



## Beloved Doll (Nov 21, 2013)

You can put some cocoa butter on the hedgie to hep with dry skin. I put some in a spray bottle that once held dog cologne so I can just spray it on the hedgehog (makes it a lot easier and faster to do). They don't particularly like getting sprayed but it does wonders to help their skin.


----------



## jngy slate (Mar 14, 2009)

says here it can dry their skin out

http://www.aveeno.com/product/aveeno-+baby+wash+-+shampoo.do

a couple of a reviews.

i get the aveeno oatmeal that comes in packets, get hedgie wet and pour the oatmeal on them, and scrub quills with a toothbrush while rinsing underwater. No soap just oatmeal. its called Aveeno active naturals colloidal oatmeal or something


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

I have been wondering the same which shampoo is best to use?

I haven't had to give a full bath yet thankfully, just foot baths so I just use water, but i am wondering what to have on hand in case I do need to do a fully bath for some reason.


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2013)

Colloidal Oatmeal is just regular oatmeal that has been finely ground. Use regular oats, not instant or '2-minute' oats (or is it 3?)

Oats contain saponins which are a natural soaping agent. Olive oil has saponins as well, which is why you can have 100% olive oil soaps.

For a really smelly hedgehog you could add a bit of baking soda, it will cause the oats to suds up more. 

Best thing is, it will not dry out their skin and oats also have natural anti inflammatory properties and anti fungal properties. Oh, and it is all natural and better for the environment.


----------

